# Help!



## newbie (May 3, 2004)

I have a 90 maxima with an automatic tranny. The car will not engage any gears (acts like it is in neutral) the shift levers shifts fine, the shifting cable is intact and shifts the thingy on the tranny. Spent two days swapping out the tranny and still have the same problem, athough, I did use the old torque converter from the old tranny...Please help!

Is it something electrical? or do I have two bad tranny?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

can't really help you out much on this one.. sounds like you need to call a local mechanic though..

it could be a dead torque convertor, could be a shift solenoid- but I highly doubt that.


----------

